# Learned Something Last Night!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Well,
It was about 1:30 am last night and our dogs started barking. Next thing you know I am laying there lookin at the ceiling and there is a knock on my door. A nice long steady ANNOYING knock. I ease out of bed and told my fiance to listen for me with her handgun ready. I grab my 1911 and proceed to go to the door. I get the dogs back and crack it open. There is a "native" couple standing there. I ask if I can help them and they said they were stuck on the North Hill. Which is a nasty hill here on the ranch but there is a road that people use as a shortcut instead of going the 90 miles around. It only takes them about 20 if they go that way. So every now and then people that know about it use it. Which is not a problem but it is a VERY BAD hill.. Anyway, he said he was almost to the top and it was straight ice and they slid into the side of the hill and was stuck. Then asked if they could use the phone. I got it for them and then handed it to them outside. After a few minutes, my fiance was dressed and had her pistol in her robe and mine was already in my holster on my side. 
So we invited them in because it was VERY cold outside.. He said they contacted the rez police and they were coming to get them and asked if they could wait. I said sure. There were 2 more people apparently waiting for them. After a few minutes, my phone rings. I answer and it was the county sheriffs office asking if everyone was alright and directions to where they were. I told her the directions and she said she was sending police and ambulance and they should be there in an hour or so.

When the guy heard the county police were coming, he was ready to get out of here. He was drunk as hell already and seemed like he was on something else as well. He got on the phone and called another guy and asked if he could pick him up. I guess the guy said yes so he asked my if I could take him back to his vehicle which was about 5 miles from here(So they had a decent walk to get here with temp about 2 degrees). About this time the guy is standing by my bar, I look up as he picked up my Walther p-22 and RACKED THE SLIDE! I drew on him and he is holding it saying he was just lookin at it. I said fine but my guns are loaded and I don't like people handling them. His woman yell as him and I take it from him...I have guns in open view because I never have strangers over and the friends and family that come I don't worry about them messing with anything. But I never planned on a stranger coming over in the middle of the night and me inviting them in.. From now on, I will keep them out of plain sight..

To finish the story. I told him I would take them back to their vehicle but would drop them off at the bottom of the hill because I wasn't goin up with it about solid ice. He said great and we got in the Jeep. Whenever we give someone a ride, I always have my fiance sit in the back seat with her 45 hidden in her jacket. If something were to happen, I have a code and she it to pull out the handgun and put a bullet to the back of his head.. Luckily for him, we got them back to the hill and I could see his friends that were waiting moving around in the vehicle. We dropped them off and waited for them to get back to his truck and off we went. When we got home the phone was ringing. It was the sheriffs office asking if they were still there. I said no they went back to the truck. She was afraid they were going to leave but I said he had a friend coming but he wouldn't be there before the sheriff probably. She said thanks and good night. That was about 4am. I went up there this morning about 6 and the truck was still there but that was it...

The natives are sure full of excitement.. The screwed up part it. If anyone remembers my last story about the natives. This guy was the brother of that last one that showed up... Always plan for the UNEXPECTED!!


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

You're nicer than I am, my initial reaction would have been to shoot first and ask questions later the moment he decided to pick up a firearm that didn't belong to him and rack the slide, instead of just pulling on him.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Racking that slide is real good way to get real good and dead. I'm glad everything worked out and he didn't freak out and escalate the situation.

It sucks that the right thing to do can be the wrong decision sometimes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've got a couple of Blackhawk polymer holsters screwed into the sides of end tables and backs of furniture pieces so I can keep my weapons available but out of sight. Glad you are OK!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Remember "No good deed goes unpunished".


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

specknowsbest said:


> You're nicer than I am, my initial reaction would have been to shoot first and ask questions later the moment he decided to pick up a firearm that didn't belong to him and rack the slide, instead of just pulling on him.


Yep, I have to agree. You pick up one of my weapons and rack the slide I will most likely have fired by the time the slide closed. For that matter you don't touch my weapons without permission.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Whooooooooo!!! What an eventful night! I would have been super stressed!


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Many years ago when we lived in town we had two teenage boys walk in the house on my mother. I was only 15 at the time but I still grabbed my fathers glock and held them at gunpoint till the cops came. Turns out they were running from the cops on a shop lifting charge and were looking for a place to hide out.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

He was lucky.. Once he had the pistol in his hand I was already drawing my weapon. By the time the slide was racked I could see in his eyes he knew he ****ed up and wasn't going to be a threat. It is just one of those things where it could have gone either way. I'm glad it turned out like it did and not with him goin to the cemetary and me answering questions for months..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

When he racked it a live round hit the floor cause all of my weapons are loaded with one in the pipe..


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Interesting story..Thanks for the posting...


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> When he racked it a live round hit the floor cause all of my weapons are loaded with one in the pipe..


Its not loaded unless ones in the pipe!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think after he racked the gun I would tell them to leave and let them walk back. I would never grab someone gun and handle it unless I asked them first and that is if I knew them. In a strangers house I would not even ask. Any normal person would have to think if they were a stranger in someones house and grabbed a gun and racked the gun in this day and age would be looked at as a threat. I would be thinking they are just looking for an opportunity and driving them some where after they just made a phone call is asking for trouble, they could have something set up.
I would let the sheriff also know what took place.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Its not loaded unless ones in the pipe!


All guns are always loaded!  I know what you mean though. That was a crazy situation! It sounds like that guy was out of his mind! I'm glad everything turned out alright. Stay safe PrepC


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Most normal people would not even think about picking up a gun in someones home. It was just a wierd situation and I could tell he wasn't being hostile, just stupid.. She was even more apologetic and was yelling at him for being stupid. His being drunk even made more stupid decisions. He mentioned who his relatives were and I knew he wasn't trying to 'set something up". It was the first thing to cross my mind but when he started talking about his relatives and the name of the owner of the ranch and his relatives. I wasn't too worried about him being hostile. They were out drinking and driving on the most dangerous road I have ever been on and they wrecked.. Just a stupid mistake and when he picked up the handgun, I think he was just trying to 'act" like he knew what he was doing.. I could have made them walk back to their vehicle but I don't think it would have helped and if I was to break down or get stuck out here which everyone does from time to time. I would hope someone would help me out. We are a LONG way from help and the weather is EVIL. Hell, the dispatcher said they would be here in "an hour or so". More like 2 hrs or so .lol That is how far out we are . I would bet dollars to pesos he wont pick up a gun in someone elses house again...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I just heard that the one that came to my house wasn't there when the cops and ambulance arrived. They might charge him with leaving the scene but not sure it was really an "accident'. They just kinda slid off the road and got stuck. No damages or injuries. One of the other guys that was there was mouthing off and they ended up taking him for possesion and something else I think. The lady and other guy just got a ride back to town and did not get in any trouble.. The guy that wasn't there though, he had to have been hiding inthe woods or something. There was NO WAY someone was able to get there ahead of the cops.. I don't think so anyway. I think he waited in the woods and waited for the person that he called to pick him up.. Personally, I think he had a warrant or something. Because as soon as he heard the cops were comin, he was ready to get the hell out of here..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

good story, personally I would do the exact same thing (and add a mini drinking and driving lecture)

the bloke going behind your bar, stupid 
grabbing a firearm from behind a bar, suicidal

but having a young family, if I had firearms, they won't be in plan view... just me anyway (that and the misses would shoot me, probably with the gun stored in plane sight lol)

out side that if someone came to my door (not likely) asking for help from whatever, I would do the exactly same thing (pre shtf of course) it's just the way I was brought up


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> good story, personally I would do the exact same thing (and add a mini drinking and driving lecture)
> 
> the bloke going behind your bar, stupid
> grabbing a firearm from behind a bar, suicidal
> ...


He didn't go behind the bar. He just grabbed it off of the bar. It all seemed to work out well in the end. I could pretty much tell he wasn't a threat. Just curious and STUPID about the firearm. It's almost like he was trying to "show off" like he knew what he was doing with a handgun or something. he realized he made a mistake as soon as he was racking it and my .45 was coming up.. 
I was brought up the same way. And out here where help is a long way away, it is good to be able to help. Most people out this far leave their houses unlocked in case something happens, they can use it for shelter until help arrives. It was a learning lesson for me, I know that!! I would help again too. I just don't keep my weapons out like I always have.. I still keep them accessible, just not open for anyone to see..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

wow on the bar, defiantly stupid for grabbing it... (and sounds about right 4 parts stupid 1 part liquid courage) 

it was nice of you tho


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Interesting, I have let people in our home in the past due to differing issues, such as broken down cars etc.

It goes to show that the typical person can be easily tricked into allowing a situation like this to occur. 

It could have just as easily went really bad for you and your wife.

God bless you keep them at the door, especially if you have weapons in your house hold.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

You just need to be careful..


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

oh yikes man!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are a few thoughts, 

1. treat Indians like children and don't leave anything out that you wouldn't with a child (read booze, alcohol or the keys to your car, and guns)

2. If you have a common problem with "getting stuck" in your area have a safe house they can wait in until the cops/friends arrive.

3. If this happens a lot a small hut near the hill with a bit of wood would serve the purpose, I don't have such an problem here but it could be a good prepper tip to leave a minimal camp at places people bunch up to keep them from bugging you.

4. When living near a "res" (indian reservation for you pilgrims), expect the worst. I know a couple of really nice natives, but out of the hundreds I've come in contact with they are the exception.

P.S. I am NOT politically correct in any sense of the word. I am a native American as I was born here, I also don't use the work African American (sorry auto correct capitalized those works for me, WTF?) as most of them are "native" too. 

I hate the hyphenated country we live in.

Rant off.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Here are a few thoughts,
> 
> 1. treat Indians like children and don't leave anything out that you wouldn't with a child (read booze, alcohol or the keys to your car, and guns)
> 
> ...


I know what ya mean about a place for them to hang out in if they were to get stuck.. It only happens every few months or longer and we are STILL the closest phone to the hill. So they would end up coming here anyway since there is no cell service out here. As for the rez, I know what you mean.. Any land that borders it we have to make sure there is none of our equipment left ANYWHERE near it. Or it would come up missing or destroyed..One of the indians is the one that shot one of our cows with an arrow. We had a BIG stink between us and the res and the state and feds even got involved.. It ended up working out in our favor when we closed a road that went thru our property and said nobody was going thru anymore.. Since the state and feds like to use it they ended up getting shit done..


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

PrepConsultant said:


> I know what ya mean about a place for them to hang out in if they were to get stuck.. It only happens every few months or longer and we are STILL the closest phone to the hill. So they would end up coming here anyway since there is no cell service out here. As for the rez, I know what you mean.. Any land that borders it we have to make sure there is none of our equipment left ANYWHERE near it. Or it would come up missing or destroyed..One of the indians is the one that shot one of our cows with an arrow. We had a BIG stink between us and the res and the state and feds even got involved.. It ended up working out in our favor when we closed a road that went thru our property and said nobody was going thru anymore.. Since the state and feds like to use it they ended up getting shit done..


Again, you're nicer than me. I'd close off the property and put up warning signs stating that ALL intruders will be shot on sight. A few dead bodies later and I'm sure the point would be put across. Then again, I'm happy to keep true to being like a Grizzly Bear, I'm docile and disinterested if you leave me alone, but f**k with me or my territory and you'll be met with swift, deadly force. But that's just me.

PS

I also am very much so not PC.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! got to be careful when you're way out there by yourself. I like the idea of a hut w/fireplace and some wood. Ask the state to put a call box out there close to the hill?
At the least I would consider an enclosed porch where folks can get out of the wind and rain with a trickle of heat so they don't freeze. Put a phone extension on the porch with a cheap phone, maybe cordless so you can just hand it to them through the door. 
I'm as concerned about people in trouble as others but, they made the stupid decision to be out in bad weather, drunk and driving. We live in the burbs here, I'd have told them to start hoofing it. If I were to give them a ride back to their vehicle, it would be in the back of a camper shell covered pick-up truck. We don't leave guns out here as we have small children living here, I wear mine if I got my pants on and have a shotgun ready nearby (if out there I'd have a rifle ready). When I'm being lazy I drop a snubby in the pocket of my PJ's.
Glad things worked out OK for you. Seems you have a good heart, please don't let it get you into trouble. Alcohol can change things for the worse in a hurry.


----------



## medpackman (Nov 12, 2013)

u are smart and did the right thing on the way u handled the situation. good job


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I hate the hyphenated country we live in.


THE HYPHEN John Wayne

The Hyphen, Webster's Dictionary defines, 
Is a symbol used to divide a 
compound word or a single word. 
So it seems to me that when a man calls himself 
An "Afro-American," a "Mexican-American," 
"Italian-American," An "Irish-American," 
"Jewish-American," 
What he's sayin' is, "I'm a divided American."

Well, we all came from other places, 
Different creeds and different races, 
To form a nation...to become as one, 
Yet look at the harm a line has done- 
A simple little line, and yet 
As divisive as a line can get. 
A crooked cross the Nazis flew, 
And the Russian hammer and sickle too- 
Time bombs in the lives of Man; 
But none of these could ever fan 
The fames of hatred faster than 
The Hyphen.

The Russian hammer built a wall 
That locks men's hearts from freedom's call. 
A crooked cross flew overhead 
Above twenty million tragic dead- 
Among them men from this great nation, 
Who died for freedom's preservation. 
A hyphen is a line that's small; 
It can be a bridge or be a wall. 
A bridge can save you lots of time; 
A wall you always have to climb. 
The road to liberty lies true. 
The Hyphen's use is up to you.

Used as a bridge, it can span 
All the differences of Man. 
Being free in mind and soul 
Should be our most important goal. 
If you use The Hyphen as a wall, 
You'll make your life mean...and small. 
An American is a special breed, 
Whose people came to her in need. 
They came to her that they might find 
A world where they'd have peace of mind. 
Where men are equal...and something more- 
Stand taller than they stood before.

So you be wise in your decision, 
And that little line won't cause division. 
Let's join hands with one another... 
For in this land, each man's your brother. 
United we stand...divided we fall. 
WE'RE AMERICANS...and that says it all.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

maybe you could run a phone line 100 feet outside your house and build a small shelter so people don't disturb you! I wouldn't want so many strangers coming into my house or land so often maybe you would have to pay a bit more for a 2nd phone line but it's an option. At least your a kind soul who invite them into your home if I ever broke down I would never dream of stepping one foot into another person house unless I was unbearable cold but I'm a Minnesotan so that like never happens ;-)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

An outside phone line is really a good idea if you can put an off switch on it and make it theft resistant. Some people will abuse, misuse or steal just about anything.


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

Woah, quite an ordeal.

I never would have answered the door.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I generally yell through the door at an oblique angle to it. If they ask to use the phone, I tell them to shout a number. I also inform them that the Police are on their way to help. I am also armed with a Mossberg 500 pursuader with 00 buck and wearing body armor. YOLO, may as well L for as long as possible.


----------

